# شريط (( زمـــان التــــوبة )) للشماس بولس ملاك جديد وحصريا



## kiko (9 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد 
امــــــــــين 


قبل ماحد يحمل هذا الشريط معلومة صغيرة بس الشريط دة بجد مايتأمل فى كلماتة يشعر براحة بجد رائعة 
ارجو ان تنالوا البركة 



المـــقدمـــة 


قال مار اسحاق: بالحقيقة ان بالمعمودية والايمان هما اساس كل خير فيهما دعيت ليسوع لاعمالا صالحة 
بالايمان يدرس العقل الاسرار الخفية كما يدرك البصر المحسوسات 
المعمودية هى الولادة الاولى من اللة والتوبة هى الولادة التانية 


كذلك الامر الذى نلنا عربونة بالايمان بالتوبة نأخذ موهبتة 
التوبة هى باب الرحمة الذين يريدونه وبغير هذا الباب لا يدخل احد الى الحياة 


من اجل ذلك يسر ابنك الشماس
بولس ملاك 


شريط الجديد 
(( زمـــــان التـــــوبة ))
والان يقدم لكم منتدى 
الكنيسة 

من 
منتدى
 الشهيدة دميانة والانبا توماس السائح

الشريط


Track 1


Track 2


Track 3


Track 4


Track 5


Track 6


Track 7


Track 8


Track 9


Track 10


Track 11


Track 12




اذكرونى فى صلواتكم
kiko
​

​


----------



## ava bishoy son (9 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا اخى kiko على الشريط 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mlak1110 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (( زمـــان التــــوبة )) للشماس بولس ملاك جديد وحصريا*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## kiko (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (( زمـــان التــــوبة )) للشماس بولس ملاك جديد وحصريا*

*اى خدمة ياغاااااالى على فكرة في لينك خشوا عليه هاتلاقى ترانيم كتيررررررررر
دة 

http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=121*​


----------



## ثقة بلا حدود (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (( زمـــان التــــوبة )) للشماس بولس ملاك جديد وحصريا*

ميرسى kiko الشريط جميل جدا


----------



## peter 2008 (14 أغسطس 2008)

ترنيمة قامت مريم لفيروز ترنيمة من ترانيم اسبوع الالام


http://rapidshare.com/files/137017057/__1602___1575___1605___1578____1605___1585___1610___1605_.mp3.html


----------



## ga_shetoos (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (( زمـــان التــــوبة )) للشماس بولس ملاك جديد وحصريا*

شكرآ بجد  kiko 

على الشريط الجاااامد ده  ربنا يباركك


----------



## kiko (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (( زمـــان التــــوبة )) للشماس بولس ملاك جديد وحصريا*

اى خدمة ياغاااااالى على فكرة في لينك خشوا عليه هاتلاقى ترانيم كتيررررررررر
دة 

http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=121


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا*​


----------



## kiko (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (( زمـــان التــــوبة )) للشماس بولس ملاك جديد وحصريا*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اى خدمة ياغاااااالى على فكرة في لينك خشوا عليه هاتلاقى ترانيم كتيررررررررر
دة 

http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=121


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا لتعب محبتك

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## mariam201097 (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكراجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شريط حلو كتيرررررررر


----------



## kiko (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط (( زمـــان التــــوبة )) للشماس بولس ملاك جديد وحصريا*

شكررررررررا ليكم على المرور الجميل ده


----------



## ayman adwar (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخى kiko على الشريط 
الرب يباركك


----------



## الرجل الاخر (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الرجل الاخر (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على ما يقدم منكم


----------



## bolbol2000 (25 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------

